# A letter from Daniel - Kelbys' friend



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

We thought we would share a letter we received from one of our neighbor's son. He is in the second grade and has a love for dogs. He and his three brothers have played with Kelby on several occasions, and most recently they all went sledding together. Kelby was in her glory playing with the boys in the snow. With four young boys to keep track of she was a busy girl. 

Anyway, after we lost Kelby Daniel and his brother appeared at our door with this letter in hand. In the letter he expresses his sadness in losing Kelby, and attached to the letter was money, from his own savings, to assist us in getting another puppy. 

In today's world, this young man's thoughtfulness and generosity gives us hope for the future. We thought every one would enjoy seeing this heart warming letter......one of those special moments we'll keep forever.

Kelbys'Dad


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh my that's adorable. Out of the mouth's of babes! He must be a very special boy who loved a very special dog!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a sweet kid. I'm sure that is one letter you will cherish forever.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That is the definition of love in my book. Kelby will live on and be this little boy long into manhood. These moments are certainly ones to treasure.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that, is a keeper.They must have wonderful parents because they sure are very special boys.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a sweet letter and what an amazing little boy. It sounds like your Kelby really made a lasting impression on him.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> What a sweet letter and what an amazing little boy. It sounds like your Kelby really made a lasting impression on him.


 
I think this is a testament to the Golden breed and why we dearly love these guys......


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It shows what an effect these wonderful goldens have on people!
What an amazing lttle boy!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was so kind of the boy. It does give you hope for the future. I am glad you shared that here.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

That is so sweet, so nice to see a kid do something so kind.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*How Touching*

How very touching. Golden Retrievers are so SPECIAL.
Daniel and Andrew are two very special boys too, and obviously understand how our dogs not only touch our lives, but they are our lives.
Daniel knows that you will share your special love with another dog someday.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What wonderful little boys to put their hearts in writing to you, not to mention the coins. It's a testament to goldens, your family and the parents of these youngsters that Kelby had such a sweet bond with these kiddos.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Behind every wonderful child------is a smiling Mom who helped them along the way!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow - those are some special boys and the coins taped to the letter to help you get a new dog, what a sweet gesture. It's obvious Kelby touched their lives in a special way.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Isn't it sad that as we grow we lose that beautiful sense of innocence and wonder. Kelby obviously touched everyone who had the privilege to know him~and in a way that warms the soul.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Such a golden boy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*that brings tears. What a special pair of boys and you can bet they will never grow up to be another vick! They leanred early in life how precious it is to have a dog for a friend.*


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I think thats a testament to your special pup Kelby and how special he was. What wonderful little boys and what fantastic parents they must have to be raising such caring little boys. I know that Kelby will have a place in those two little boys hearts for the rest of their lives


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! That is moving.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my-what a sweet thing to do! These little boys are definitely keepers


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

That brought tears to my eyes. What a sweet and wonderful gesture and an incredible tribute to what a great dog Kelby was.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Incredibly sweet, innocent and honest.

God bless these little boys!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Amazing and very thoughtful letter. A true testament to the boys parents, neighbors, and all involved in their lives and that one special golden that touched their hearts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for sharing. Kelby sounds like such a wonderful dog that touched many, many lives.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

What a great letter for a wonderful little guy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That brought tears to my eyes. What a sweet thing for that little guy to do. I hope he never loses his kindness and generosity. The world needs more people like him. Kelby must be very proud of him, too.


----------

